# Volume Issues



## hondaboi (Apr 15, 2011)

I have an Alpine CDA-9857 CD receiver with 2volt preamp outputs. I have the
internal amp built in the receiver turned off. I have all preamp outputs
going to a 4channel memphis, and the sub out to a hifonics brutus 1205. The
problem i would like to know is that every time the BBE is on and i turn the volume past 22 it's like the voltage drops. None of the gains are set to high, and earlier last year i had a similar Alpine with 4volts never had an issue with volume, what do you think the problem could be? The sub i just bought in Oct a Pioneer TS-W309D4 1400w max/nom.400w, The volume drops on the highs & lows Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

You try running separate power and ground to the hu??


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Dude , the thread is over 5 months old....I'm sure he figured it out by now


----------

